

Mike Daisey Apologizes (Again) - lazerwalker
http://mikedaisey.blogspot.com/2012/03/some-thoughts-after-storm.html

======
jonny_eh
It took a while, but it sounds like he may finally realize that what he did
was wrong. We'll see if he actually removes the lies from his show though.

This apology is the difference between a pseudo-apology like "I'm sorry if
you're offended" and "I'm sorry that I did something wrong and won't do it
again".

It may be too late though, for anyone that pays attention, he no longer has
any credibility.

------
Codhisattva
He still sounds like a shill. I wonder who's sending him money these days.

